# Puppy coats...



## Mitch (Apr 12, 2015)

Hi all,

OK, I have the choice between two girls and two boys.

One of the boys is, frm the photos, obviously a lot hairier than the other three..

My question is:

How much does a wirehaired's coat change as they grow older.?

I had said I wanted the darkest russett I could get, but would a dark puppy grow lighter as it ages and vice versa?

Any guidance appreciated as I have to give an answer tonight...


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

hiya Kev


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

from my experience Ruby's coat didn't change much in colour from being a pup to adulthood, Elvis's coat is lighter coloured and I suspect it will stay that way.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 12, 2015)

harrigab said:


> hiya Kev


Haha, took me a while.... ;D

Hi mate, torturing myself (and the breeder no doubt!) on making a decision Doug... :-\

HOW can you possibly choose between these four fantastic looking dogs??? Especially from 600 miles away!! :'(


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Can you post the photos here?  Nevermind

My breeder goes by the amount of hair in between the pads on the paws. If there's a lot there and they are a lighter color they tend to turn into very hairy dogs. If they are darker, and have some hair there, they usually turn out with nice, harsh coats. If none they may not develop any wires. 

The hairier boy will probably get very hairy. Here is my girl for reference. They don't normally get lighter. 

Here's three of my girl for reference. 

At 8 weeks, she was the only super hairy, light colored one in the litter. 


At 9 months, probably her hairiest before I started stripping her coat. 


at nearly 2 years. she developed a somewhat soft coat, but it has greatly improved with the stripping.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I honestly don't know which one I'd choose, I was lucky in the case that Elvis was only 45 mile away and I could go and choose. Whichever on you pick i'm sure you won't regret it one bit fella


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

The hairy one is a lot less hairy than what I was imagining by your description. He'll likely get some good furnishings, but keep a good shorter, harsh coat on his body. They all have nice dark coats too. I wouldn't think any of them would end up like my Scout. 

Has the breeder said anything about their temperaments? Might help you decide.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 12, 2015)

einspänner said:


> The hairy one is a lot less hairy than what I was imagining by your description. He'll likely get some good furnishings, but keep a good shorter, harsh coat on his body. They all have nice dark coats too. I wouldn't think any of them would end up like my Scout.
> 
> Has the breeder said anything about their temperaments? Might help you decide.


All of them are really friendly and calm. Freddie the bottom dog is a little more mischievous..! 

The second dog down is the darkest in real life, although the photos may suggest the top one. But do they look like they will all end up dark as they age?


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Mitch said:


> harrigab said:
> 
> 
> > hiya Kev
> ...


I pop up everywhere


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

All look like they'll end up a nice russet. Seriously, you can't go wrong!


----------



## Mitch (Apr 12, 2015)

einspänner said:


> All look like they'll end up a nice russet. Seriously, you can't go wrong!


Even the bottom one?
I feel like I am edging towards a boy but that one is supposed to be the palest of the four...


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Haha, you're not overthinking this at all! They look nearly the same from the pics, but I guess you're getting that he the palest from the breeder? Any other pics of him? He's not going to get any darker, but he's definitely not going to end up a blonde. With all those wrinkles and a bit of mischief, I think you have a winner.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 12, 2015)

einspänner said:


> Haha, you're not overthinking this at all! They look nearly the same from the pics, but I guess you're getting that he the palest from the breeder? Any other pics of him? He's not going to get any darker, but he's definitely not going to end up a blonde. With all those wrinkles and a bit of mischief, I think you have a winner.


Haha, it's absolutely killing me Einspanner..!! 

I think I am 80% certain I want a boy now...

So am pulling my hair out on how the two boys here will develop coat wise.! (OCD to another level..) :'(



If I was close enough to go see them I just know i would decide instantly...


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You mentioned in a different post that you had 4 kids, so I would be looking for the pup that has a sweet disposition, and is very biddable out of the litter. 
There may only be slight differences in them, but the breeder will know.

You already picked the litter, so the hardest part is done.
If you explain to the breeder what you want in a pup, and then tell them about your family life, they can help narrow down the pick for you.

Females tend to mature faster than males, so the males stay in that clown stage for years. Even though they are both Velcro dogs, males can be a little more needy. Females love you, but males fall in love with you.
I own both male and female, and love both just as much.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 12, 2015)

TexasRed said:


> You mentioned in a different post that you had 4 kids, so I would be looking for the pup that has a sweet disposition, and is very biddable out of the litter.
> There may only be slight differences in them, but the breeder will know.
> 
> You already picked the litter, so the hardest part is done.
> ...


The breeder has said that Boris (the hairier boy) has the sweeter nature between the two boys as Freddie is a touch mischievous... I was kind of attracted to the mischievous description but am happy to be advised for the better.

The darkest coat of the litter is actually a girl but I'm starting to see einspanner's point of view in that the degrees of colour between them all is minimal and I am perhaps getting a little anal about the whole colour thing...


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

With the additional pics, I'm still not seeing any longer blonde-ish hairs on Boris which indicates to me that he could end up with a good coat, BUT if any of them are going to end up with a longer, soft coat it will be him. With that in mind, if it were my choice I go with Freddie or one of the females. You'll fall in love regardless, though.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

if I had to pick from the pics I actually quite like the look of Boris, he looks a real chunky monkey


----------



## Mitch (Apr 12, 2015)

Hardly slept Doug...!! :-[

Never factored in what a hard decision this would be from a distance..! :-\


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Boris looks like he's going to be a big boy - look at the size of that head! . They are all good looking, you can't go wrong!

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 12, 2015)

Just spoken with the breeder and have finally chosen our puppy...


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Mitch said:


> Just spoken with the breeder and have finally chosen our puppy...


have I to do a drum roll?......come on, don't keep us in suspense ;D


----------



## Mitch (Apr 12, 2015)

harrigab said:


> Mitch said:
> 
> 
> > Just spoken with the breeder and have finally chosen our puppy...
> ...


HAHA.!!

The winner is..........


















......... Freddie.!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Cool and congratulations. Boris looks like he had some pretty bushy eyebrows going on......
I probably would have picked Freddie too. The first experience I have had with wire hairs other than seeing them on the forum was with our breeder who just acquired a female puppy. I'm kind of torn now between smooth and wire hairs. Would really like to see what the breeder's girl looks like when she gets older.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

the PUPPY PORN !!!!!!! has 2 STOP !!!!!! this FORUM is KILLING ME !!!!!!!! PIKE & I will start looking 4 a breeder this fall - 4 a pup 4 next fall - now we have 2 think smooth or wired !!!!!!!!!!! life was simple at 1 time !!!!! every time a PUP PIC is posted - I want 2 move up the time frame !!!!!! HOW CAN I STAY STRONG ?


----------



## Mitch (Apr 12, 2015)

R said:


> the PUPPY PORN !!!!!!! has 2 STOP !!!!!! this FORUM is KILLING ME !!!!!!!! PIKE & I will start looking 4 a breeder this fall - 4 a pup 4 next fall - now we have 2 think smooth or wired !!!!!!!!!!! life was simple at 1 time !!!!! every time a PUP PIC is posted - I want 2 move up the time frame !!!!!! HOW CAN I STAY STRONG ?


Just in case you missed the specific photos of Freddie R E McCraith....  ;D


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Ahhhh the wrinkles!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Love the picture REM...Fergus is where my pups name came from.

Love your pup Mitch... looks like a born snuggle bug to me!! Can't wait for photos, and stories of his life in your family.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 12, 2015)

The anticipation/excitement is hurting me now....

Two weeks today :


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

have you picked him up yet Kev?? what do Morag and kids think?


----------

